# Too early? Where to go?



## jstarh (Apr 12, 2008)

This is our first season down here from Alaska. We don't have a boat right now. Is it to early to find a place to fish for pike and muskie? Can it be done from shore? Anything near Minot? Any tips?

Thanks!

Star


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

If the ice is starting to come off, you should fish Devils Lake's tributaries, like Church's Ferry, Mauvais Coulee and Channel A. Just follow Hwy 2 east. You'll get pike, but muskies are very rare.

Same goes for Sakakawea, which I am not familiar with, but now's the time for big pike in the back bays. I don't know ice conditions, so you'll have to ask around.


----------

